# (solucionado)[GIMP] [gegl] error de compilacion sin ayuda

## samuelhm

Estoy intentando instalar gimp, pero se me para en la dependencia gegl-0.0.22 simplemete diciendome emake failed no da ayuda ni de por donde buscar el error ya que los logs dicen lo mismo que el propio error:

```

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.0.22 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2395:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/gegl-0.0.22',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/gegl-0.0.22'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22'

```

Last edited by samuelhm on Wed Mar 16, 2011 12:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'.
> 
> ...

 

A ver que pone en ese archivo.

----------

## samuelhm

pone lo mismo:

```
gl-0.0.22/docs/gallery/data'

make[4]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'

--[Updating sample compositions]--

./clones.xml

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

** (lt-gegl:16176): WARNING **: tab overflow 29>25

** (lt-gegl:16176): WARNING **: tab overflow 35>33

./OpenRaster-00.xml

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

./OpenRaster-01.xml

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

./OpenRaster-04.xml

** Message: Module '../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

** (lt-gegl:16265): WARNING **: tab overflow 29>25

** (lt-gegl:16265): WARNING **: tab overflow 35>33

make[4]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs/gallery'

make[3]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'

GEGL_SWAP=RAM GEGL_PATH=../operations \

   ../tools/operation_reference --ops-html > operations.html

GEGL_SWAP=RAM GEGL_PATH=../operations \

   ../tools/introspect > class-hierarchy.html

** Message: Module '../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

** Message: Module '../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so' load error: ../operations/workshop/external/.libs/ff_save.so: undefined symbol: sws_scale

make[3]: *** [operations.html] Error 255

make[3]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[3]: *** [class-hierarchy.html] Error 255

make[3]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: media-libs/gegl-0.0.22 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2395:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-libs/gegl-0.0.22',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-libs/gegl-0.0.22'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/work/gegl-0.0.22'

localhost gegl-0.0.22 # tail /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/gegl-0.0.22/temp/build.
```

el log es muy grande esto es lo ultimo, todo lo anterior es la compilacion a los archivos .o sin errores.

----------

## agdg

Antes del error que indicas samuelhm, deben de haber otros errores; y en muchas ocasiones esos errores te dan la clave. Postealos, o sube a pastebin el log completo. 

Sin saber los errores que da el compilador, poco podremos ayudarte. Sin embargo algo muy común en una nueva instalación de gentoo (y más aun cuando se es nuevo en gentoo) es dejar activo python 3.1. Si este es el caso, deberás ver errores  en scripts .py

Si este fuera el caso, la solución es muy sencilla: seleccionar python2.6:

```
agd@agd-desktop ~ $ eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

agd@agd-desktop ~ $ eselect python set python2.6
```

----------

## samuelhm

el log completo: http://pastebin.com/6yPYhqVR

Tengo el python 2.6 desde el principio.

Gracias por la ayuda haver si podeis reconocer el error.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que hay un error declarado sobre este tema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287007

Parece que si añades a USE -doc se construye corectamente.

USE="-doc" emerge -pv --oneshot gegl

Si te funciona bien añadelo e package.use

----------

## samuelhm

muchisimas gracias ha compilado correctamente usando -doc!!

me guardo la pagina de bugzilla, seguro que encuentro unas cuantas cosas que me faltan.

----------

## agdg

Mi primer post, en este hilo, lo escribí antes de ver tu log más completo con errores. Así que no tiene mucho sentido.

Y de momento poco más que añadir, puesto que quilosaq ya te dio la solución.

----------

## samuelhm

si esta todo ok ya =) por cierto agdg es tuyo el blog make install .es?

----------

## agdg

 *samuelhm wrote:*   

> si esta todo ok ya =) por cierto agdg es tuyo el blog make install .es?

 

Si, ¿te interesa? Te lo vendo   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## samuelhm

jaja te queda mucho que publicar todavia, pero ya viene bien algo como ubuntutips o ubuntulife pero de gentoo. te tengo en google reader haver si vas publicando xD.

----------

## agdg

Tienes razón, aun me queda. Mi reto es mantener un post semanal. A ver cuanto aguanto.

----------

